# **R35 amuse love!**



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

hi all, finally got my amuse front and rear diffusers sprayed and fitted to the 35 and looks amazing. thanks matty32 and miguel!

wheels are being spaced next week, then coilovers which i think will really finish off the look i want.
im leaving her alone until the warranty is out, then ill be on the phone to you mr linney for a 750 kit i was going to go for it the other day but chickened out. anyways enjoy. . . .


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The wheels are superb.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

told you, you should just get them fitted and not sell them cheap

looks really nice


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

That looks stunning.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

sweet


----------



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice dude:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Looks awesome, like a mini dark destroyer. What would finish it for me is a slightly smaller front plate and to darken the rear light between exhausts


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks amazing Marc! Your GTR wheels are still gleaming on my brothers car by the way!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for postive comments guys, im chuffed with it!

matt . . you were right mate im glad i kept them. the coilovers will come eventually!

r32 . . i was going to get a small number plate on the front but the holes will be on show 

david r . . you are geoffs brother? would like to see the wheels in some pictures mate! did he get the scuff repaired in the end??


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

nce wheels shame its not a white 35 lol


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Spoiler and wheels look great, but that splitter just looks huge and out of place, sorry.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe the JDM have narrower holes? see if you can source a centre piece through matty?


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

marcyt21 said:


> thanks for postive comments guys, im chuffed with it!
> 
> matt . . you were right mate im glad i kept them. the coilovers will come eventually!
> 
> ...


Yep I'm Geoffs brother, I'll get some pics for you and send them over mate! First thing he did was get the scuff repaired, they suit the car really nicely! Looking forward to seeing your GTR in the flesh if you're still going to Japfest :smokin:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsupersonally I love that car!!!!

Just how I would have mine.......................to start!


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

O_O)

NICE !


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Dont like the front splitter. The spoiler and wheels are spot on!!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

David-R said:


> Yep I'm Geoffs brother, I'll get some pics for you and send them over mate! First thing he did was get the scuff repaired, they suit the car really nicely! Looking forward to seeing your GTR in the flesh if you're still going to Japfest :smokin:


david, were you the one who collected the wheels with geoff? if so i didnt realise you were his brother 
yes i will be at japfest as long as i dont write the car off at spa :nervous:

as for the front diffuser everybody i think you do have to see it in person. ill admit in the pictures it doesnt look perfect but you cant really see the true lines


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

marcyt21 said:


> david, were you the one who collected the wheels with geoff? if so i didnt realise you were his brother
> yes i will be at japfest as long as i dont write the car off at spa :nervous:


yep I was the one who collected them with geoff in the defender, 
don't write the 35 off at spa! i want to see it in one piece!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks amazing Marc, I'm glad you decided to keep them.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I love the wheels on your car, and that is one awesome driveway, lol :thumbsup:


----------



## BuffordTJustice (Jan 4, 2010)

SICK! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> ...What would finish it for me is a slightly smaller front plate and to darken the rear light between exhausts


I'd also suggest blacking out or tinting those white corner markets too.

Other than that,....:thumbsup:


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Evil Looking... I like it, I like it Alot...


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

thanks for comments guys :thumbsup:

im also thinking about tinting the windows, legal limit on driver and passenger windows and then almost limo black on the 2 small windows and rear windscreen. what do you think, too black??

david, i will try not to write her off at spa as i have both track sessions booked at japfest. i still have geoffs number so ill give you a call when im there :thumbsup:


----------



## nori41 (Sep 8, 2007)

"im also thinking about tinting the windows, legal limit on driver and passenger windows and then almost limo black on the 2 small windows and rear windscreen. what do you think, too black??"


i wouldnt go limo black i'd go for dark smoke, i love the wheels they suit it so well:smokin:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

wheels are my favourite

they were on most nissans at the auto salon


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

When i saw that front splitter i immediately thought of those cow catchers that use to be on the front of the old steam trains!  Seriously though, it looks sooo good, especially the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## Oldskool (Jul 31, 2009)

Love that spoiler.


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Wheels are spot on though!


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

lol diffuser not to everyones liking


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

And the rear wing 

But those wheels! Nice.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Marcy21, I think you've probably used a hand held camera. If someone takes the shots with a wider angle and a better lenz - possibly even with an SLR camera, I think they'd show the improvements in a better form.

Having seen these body additions on cars driving in Japan - I know they look better than the pictures suggest though. Definitely an improvement over standard. 

Quite agressive. The front lip actually works to create downforce, as does the rear wing. I forget the highest top speed attained by the Amuse demonstrator exactly - with these fitted, but it was above 340 km/h (210 mph) and the car was perfectly steady according to the road tester in Option 2 magazine.


----------



## marcyt21 (Mar 16, 2006)

hi miguel, yes i've already said the pictures dont do the parts justice! they really do look amazing and the car looks 10 times better than stock. 
there is a grey 35 up the road from me and it just looks ordinary parked next to mine 
i managed to get out yesterday and do a couple of high speed blasts on a empty local road down here in cornwall(wont say how fast i went), but you can definitely feel the car is more planted without a doubt!
love it, thanks for getting me the bits at such a competitive price :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

marcyt21 said:


> hi miguel, yes i've already said the pictures dont do the parts justice! they really do look amazing and the car looks 10 times better than stock.
> there is a grey 35 up the road from me and it just looks ordinary parked next to mine
> i managed to get out yesterday and do a couple of high speed blasts on a empty local road down here in cornwall(wont say how fast i went), but you can definitely feel the car is more planted without a doubt!
> love it, thanks for getting me the bits at such a competitive price :thumbsup:


your welcome

thanks for driving up to collect them from me:thumbsup:


----------



## [R] (Oct 14, 2010)

nice..............................


----------



## thmas (Oct 5, 2010)

looks awesome


----------



## Falco (Oct 17, 2010)

nice kit, wheels look superb


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 21, 2006)

oh my thats mean


----------



## SensoryTerror (Oct 23, 2010)

You should feel proud, a stunning example of GTR


----------

